# Aussie moving to UK!



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi All,

I am a newbie - and becoming quite confused with the UK Border Agency Settlement Visas - so have come here to seek some help!

I am looking to move to the UK in April/May this year. I am married to a Brit (we got married in August 2012 in Australia) and looking to settle in his hometown of Brighton.

I just wanted to gauge experiences of the process - if it is difficult or can it be easily streamlined, how long it may take and how long you have to move if the visa is granted. We have the correct paperwork as far as I know (Husband has proof of employment, accommodation) and I have birth certificate and marriage certificate etc.

Would just like to hear from others on here - as seems like a really good place to swap experiences and thoughts - as to date - I have either heard horror stories or that I have nothing to worry about!

Many thanks 

Meagan


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi All,

Have just come back here to see if I got any responses to my query and unfortunately I have none!

I don't have access to the UK Border Agency website at work (as our IT block certain sites) and at the moment do not have access at home - so not being lazy and seeking the easy way to get hints - just would really appreciate any feedback fellow visa seekers can give me on experiences so can alleviate a bit of the stress with it all.

Many thanks again 

Meagan


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bailey Blitz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a newbie - and becoming quite confused with the UK Border Agency Settlement Visas - so have come here to seek some help!
> 
> ...


There are three parts to a successful visa application: Finance, accommodation and relationship.

Relationship, since you are married, should be the easiest. Just enclose your marriage certificate, and give a brief rundown of your relationship history in the form of a letter from each of you. Less than 1000 words. Plus some evidence of how you kept in touch when apart, such as skype log, mails and texts.

Accommodation should also be easy, provided your husband rents or owns a property. Anything from a studio flat will do.

Financial requirement is the toughest, and you must meet it exactly. Your husband must be earning at least £18,600 a year gross. He needs 6-month worth of pay slips and bank statement if he earns consistently £1550 a month or more. If it fluctuates, or if working for more than one employer, he needs 12 months. In addition he needs job contract, letter of employment and latest P60 (issued last May). Or savings of £62,500 left untouched for 6 months. In some cases you can combine employment income and savings.

Provided you complete the application form fully and accurately and supply all supporting documents with a photocopy, there is no reason why you shouldn't be granted your visa. Current processing time is between 8 to 12 weeks or 2-3 months.

If you have any specific questions, and you will when you start completing your application form, post them here.


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

_There are three parts to a successful visa application: Finance, accommodation and relationship.

Relationship, since you are married, should be the easiest. Just enclose your marriage certificate, and give a brief rundown of your relationship history in the form of a letter from each of you. Less than 1000 words. Plus some evidence of how you kept in touch when apart, such as skype log, mails and texts._

Can do. Would I need to get the marriage certificate apostille stamped for the UK? My Marriage Celebrant mentioned that the UK may ask of this (apparently Australian Customs require it).

_Accommodation should also be easy, provided your husband rents or owns a property. Anything from a studio flat will do._

We are OK with that - he already checked that out from his end - he has a one bedroom unit - but enough rooms to fit the requirement.

_Financial requirement is the toughest, and you must meet it exactly. Your husband must be earning at least £18,600 a year gross. He needs 6-month worth of pay slips and bank statement if he earns consistently £1550 a month or more. If it fluctuates, or if working for more than one employer, he needs 12 months. In addition he needs job contract, letter of employment and latest P60 (issued last May). Or savings of £62,500 left untouched for 6 months. In some cases you can combine employment income and savings_.

I am due to receive this documentation from Rob in the next day or so. He has been with the same employer for 15 years - so think we should be OK. He earns around £28,500 per year.

_Provided you complete the application form fully and accurately and supply all supporting documents with a photocopy, there is no reason why you shouldn't be granted your visa. Current processing time is between 8 to 12 weeks or 2-3 months._

My only problem is doing the application online. I cannot do this from work and my laptop at home has died - so looking to do this from a library computer. I hope that would be considered a secure location to divulge private information and credit details on line. I will be applying by mid February - and if all goes well, hope to be in the UK by May!

_If you have any specific questions, and you will when you start completing your application form, post them here._

I will do - and thank you so much for your assistance. This is the only place I have found where I have gained some worthwhile ideas and advice - and really appreciate it 

Many thanks,

Meagan


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Apostille won't be needed for Australian marriage certificate.


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you so much again for your advice. I received the majority of the paperwork from my Husband yesterday (payslips and letter from employer) so just need his P60 and will then begin my application. Have all and everything crossed and will keep and update on here as am sure will need some handy advice and bit of stress relief!!

Thanks again 

Meagan


----------



## Stevepat (Jan 30, 2013)

Good luck Meagan, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you - I certainly will let you all know 

One quick thing that crossed my mind this morning - how long do you have to wait before you can apply for jobs once in the UK? (I know that the fiance visa had restrictions, but unsure of the spouse visa).

Many thanks 

Meagan


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Once you have your spouse visa and you're in Britain, you can work. It's easier and better to obtain a National Insurance Number first (which can entail a short identity interview at a "Job Centre Plus" office). You can work without a NIN but you are then placed on an 'emergency' tax code instead of being charged the correct amount of tax from the beginning. It only takes a couple of weeks usually.

https://www.gov.uk/apply-national-insurance-number


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Sounds very similar to our Tax File Number system. Thank you so much for the heads-up. Have saved it to my email with my to do list once I do arrive!

Really hope to be settled there by end of May (will apply for visa this month). 

Can't thank you all enough on here for all the useful information!  

Meagan


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi all,

I have now receieved all of my Hubby's financial paperwork  and will be submitting my visa application this week and have everything crossed!

One thing I am a little dubious about - is what is considered evidence of our relationship (apart from photos, marriage certificate and my birth certificate). Am I able to refer to email correspondence that we have had since we met (which dates back to mid 2009). I changed mobile providers to Telstra pre-paid in August last year and do not now have any access to my previous mobile phone records (as the account was shut down). Would the emails be suitable?

Many thanks yet again 

Meagan


----------



## spormorehead (Feb 18, 2013)

Relationship, since you are married, should be the easiest. Just enclose your marriage certificate, and give a brief rundown of your relationship history in the form of a letter from each of you. Less than 1000 words. Plus some evidence of how you kept in touch when apart, such as skype log, mails and texts.


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you again for your kind advice 

Am a nervous wreck at the moment. I completed my application online this morning (had to be at work as do not have a printer at home!). Never been so nervous in my life.

I forgot to put in East Sussex in my Husband's address. I had Hove and post code and UK, but kicking myself. Hubby says its not a biggie as they register by postcode in UK - but so scared that it may go against me. Or am I just stressing too much?

Have my interview with British Consultate on March 4th (day after my birthday) - so hoping and praying that all goes OK!

I have all my information together - but am more nervous than the day I got married!!!

Meags


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, regarding the post-code, you're stressing too much!  Your hubby is right. Even to non-officials, post-code letters refer to a district in the country, and many are obvious (as in PO = Portsmouth and BN = Brighton). The UK is small, and UKBA will be fully familiar with place-names.

The nerves come to everyone. Between applying and receiving the result, you will amaze yourself at just how many reasons you can invent for being refused. The answer to every conversation about it will end with:"well, I hope you're right, because I've just reread that guidance again and...". All normal, and mind-numbing. Once it's ALL done and your papers are gone, you can preserve your sanity by not reading anything more to do with visas until you hear back.

Good luck!


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Aw thank you SOOOOO much!!! I did panic as I like everything to be 100% accurate! And being at work having people around me shifted my focus a little (as they do not know my plans to move).

I find it a bit funny that I have to post my application to the Sydney British Consulate - yet I will be there for the interview within a week! I understand its because the interview is totally separate to the application - but thought you could at least drop it off!

You are so right and feel for everyone on this board - I just can't wait to hopefully get that approval so I can start getting back on track to getting back to my Hubby!

Thank you again - you have saved me a major headache


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bailey Blitz said:


> Aw thank you SOOOOO much!!! I did panic as I like everything to be 100% accurate! And being at work having people around me shifted my focus a little (as they do not know my plans to move).
> 
> I find it a bit funny that I have to post my application to the Sydney British Consulate - yet I will be there for the interview within a week! I understand its because the interview is totally separate to the application - but thought you could at least drop it off!
> 
> You are so right and feel for everyone on this board - I just can't wait to hopefully get that approval so I can start getting back on track to getting back to my Hubby!


It isn't an interview as such (no visas are now processed in Australia) but you get your biometrics taken (fingerprints and photos) by staff of a commercial organisation working on behalf of UK Border Agency. Your application and supporting documents are sent to Manila in the Philippines to be processed, and they are sent back directly to your home from there.


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you again for that. My Hubby also asked if you were able to drop it off too - but totally understand their reasoning. I guess I do have the fear of lost mail to be honest!

I now need to get to the Post Office to get the correct envelopes (for post and return) for the application.

Can't thank everyone enough on here for giving me a sense of relief. Would be quite lost without the support - especially as my Husband is so far away and with timezones etc. 

Thank you


----------



## Rowan (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck Meagen. I think I'm correct in saying that applications made in Australia get sent to the Philippines for processing. Ours was processed there too. Ours was a fairly straightforward case like it sounds yours is, it was turned round in 7 weeks (including the Christmas period). So they can be fairly quick.

Getting the visa is only part 1. You also need to consider what you're going to do once the visa is granted and you get to the UK. In my experience it isn't a bed of roses in the UK, I've been back since early January and despite having a good CV I'm struggling to find a job. If by the summer things still don't look rosy we are seriously going to have to consider returning overseas again, which would be a shame. Perhaps you'll have more luck and hopefully you and your husband work in an industry where there is less competition for jobs.


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi again,

Rowan - thank you for your reply. I do hope that something comes your way and soon as know how frustrating it can be to find a job.

I am well aware that the market is not that comparable to Australia at present, but my Husband is in a job that I feel he should continue in, and I made the decision to go to the UK and give it a go for his benefit, and plus it is a change of lifestyle for me. He was more than happy to come here - and we probably will in a few years. I currently work as an Office Manager and work at CEO level, so have already put my name down with a few agencies in the UK and will be willing to work in London (as I will be based in East Sussex).

Unless I give it a go, I will never find out. I am actually looking forward to living in the UK as have been there three times and believe it not prefer the climate. It will also be nice change from Sydney as felt I have lived in this city too long (am actually a Melbourne girl born and bred).

Trying to go with the half glass full optimistic view. You have to experience it for yourself to judge for yourself too - but appreciate the comments and the advice as always


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello to all,

I thought I would just drop past as been a while since I have been here and starting to get nervous!

I have everything and anything crossed for my Settlement application. I submitted the online application on February 22nd, did the biometrics on March 4th, and sent my entire application with all supporting documentation on March 12th. I tracked it and saw that it was received at Sydney UK Border Agency on March 13th.....and the wait begun!

Can others in this situation give me timings that they experienced to hear back?! My Husband is getting quite nervous (as he goes by the stats on UKBA website) - but I am thinking with public holidays etc for Easter - we may not hear until late April or early May.

Would really like to hear soon as getting very nervous! Also want to be back with my Hubby as soon as possible as have not seen him in six months 

Many thanks again for your feedback 

Meagan


----------



## Angel2 (Apr 22, 2013)

I haven't had any experience with relationship visas myself, but know plenty of people who have without any drama. I'm sure it will be fine


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

When your husband is looking at stats, don't forget their amount of days are business days only. So 2 weeks is only 10 days on their end.

You can often get an idea of how long it is going to take in the "visa timeline" thread. When people get their visas and update it, that allows others to see how long it is taking lately.

Good luck, I hope you get an answer soon.

M


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi all,

I read in another thread that UKBA have been experiencing a backlog too of applications - so could be another reason!

Thank you for your kind wishes 

As so many on here know - it's just so hard being apart and can't wait to be back together. I am confident we had all the right paperwork (as checked it 1,000 times) - and have all and everything crossed!

Meagan


----------



## Angel2 (Apr 22, 2013)

I know plenty of Aussies married to British citizens who had no problems getting their visa. As far as I know, these visas take a little longer than others to come through, but I'm sure it will come through in the end!


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you Angel2 

I really do need some reassurance at the moment! Longest we have been apart is six months and really gets depressing after a while - I know so many are in the same situation too and wish the best for everyone.

I also have a flight tentatively booked for June 3rd!!!

Got all and everything crossed and hope to hear very soon - then will be a happy camper once again 


Meagan


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi All,

Starting to fret and become a very unhappy camper. Spoke to my Husband over the weekend and both ended up in tears as getting so frustrated with this process.

The longer it takes the harder it is and I am beginning to really fret that I won't get my visa.

I:
Applied on line on 22/02/2013
Biometrics on 04/03/2013
Application with documentation sent Express Post Priority 12/03/2013
Tracked it to being delivered to Sydney UKBA on 13/03/2013

Since then - nothing - not a peep. Everyone keeps assuring me it will be OK - but everyday brings no news and its getting quite depressing.

I have my flight booked for June 3rd as wanted to be in UK for my Husband's birthday which is 15 June. Also been married for 8 months now and seen him for less that 2 months of that.

I was told it would be a straight foward process as we had all the correct documentation - but this is becoming very upsetting and confusing.

Have UKBA been experiencing more delays?! 

I feel for everyone in the same boat as us - but today - it is really starting to get to me!

Would appreciate it if anyone has any thoughts.

Thanks 

Meagan


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Meagan

I'm so sorry about the stress. It's awful - wouldn't wish it upon anyone.

Processing times in Australia are currently (as at March 2013) standing at around 2-3 months. This date will typically count from arrival of your paperwork in Sydney, so that would be mid-March for your application. Recently, only 57% applications were processed within the first 8 weeks, but 100% are processed within 12 weeks. You're about 5-6 weeks into the process (allowing for the delay of your papers transiting from Sydney to Manila) so it might be another 2-4 weeks yet depending on how UKBA continues to perform. I know that is far from good news, but it also means what you're experiencing is totally normal and therefore not an indication of any problems. Keep track of visa processing times in Australia here.

Sit tight, and hopefully not too long now.


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

2farapart

Thank you for your kind words and information. I had a quick look at UKBA this morning (usually don't as don't want my work to figure out my long term plans!). I have everything crossed that information is correct too. Some days I am OK and continue to be very positive and others - well it really gets to me - and am sure that is the same for a lot of people on this site. One of the reasons I do come on here - find it a place to calm my nerves a little - as people are very helpful and informative.

Will sit tight and keep everything crossed for my visa  Just want to get to the UK and be with my hubby - and be happy!

Thank you again 

Meagan


----------



## Aussie Dreamer (May 5, 2013)

Welcome Megan, 
I'm also a newbie to this forum as well, I'm an Aussie who's been living in USA these past 13 years (July, 2001). & now in the process of planning to relocate to Portsmouth, Hampshire, UK within the next year!
I visited Portsmouth in 2005 during a tour of UK & fell in love with this Coastal City & now hubby & I wish to make it our permanent home in the near future? Awaiting a 13 year old dog to pass 1st.


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Aussie Dreamer

Wish you all the best with your move - pity you can't take your dog with you 

It's been two months since I submitted my application and still no word. I haven't even received an email confirmation (as others seem to have). Getting more and more frustrated by the day!

I have a flight booked on June 3rd which looks like I will have to move out. Just finding this whole thing really frustating and sick of being apart from my Husband. We did all the right things as per the instructions and feel like am stuck in no mans land.

Apologies for the rant as know there are many others in the same situation. Getting very overwhelming right now! 

M


----------



## Aussie Dreamer (May 5, 2013)

OMG my heart goes out for you and sympathize with your frustration. It took 4 years to get our Green Card Visas through here in the USA....took so long our son who remained living in Australia whilst waiting - decided against relocating over to join us by the time it was approved! In effect permanently splitting up our family of 4. He was 19 and working at the time of our relocation and had he come with us: Without a Green Card U don't get a Social Security ID #. And without that # you can't get employed or attend College or University...he'd have just become a couch potato which would not be a healthy option for a 19 year old. By the time he turned 23 & his Green Card Visa approved: he'd had a visit to us in the USA & soon learned how Lowsie their pay rate was compared to Australa & declined to accept his Green Card Visa.
Our relocation was a Work Transfer by hubbys employer: Global One - France Telecom & now known as Orange Business Services.

We had my husbands work taking care of all costs involved in processing our Green Card Visa's through a Immigration Attirney! We were all Pre approved our Green Cards in OZ B4 we relocated over to USA in July, 2001.....the process should have & normally would have only taken 1 year to process; yet post September 11 Terroist Attach they changed their Immigration Policy & Processing which therefore lengthened out the process to become 4-5 years through a Immigration Attorney.

Hubby's employer will provide us the same Service with our next move over to UK... However, they pre-organize for us to obtain Temporary Residential Vusas until our Green Cards were approved & issued... Hubby was Los issued a Temporary Work Visa. However, all hs family could also Travel and reside here with him at the same time - we just couldn't obtain employment or Study until our Green Cards.

Wishing U luck. Keep us posted please.


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

It's amazing the process isn't it? When we applied the waiting time was not as long - it seemed to have doubled by February (and apparently due to a backlog of approx. 6,000 applications).

We have only been married since August 2012, so makes it extremely tough for our first year of marriage. My Husband is unable to travel to Oz for a holiday due to his work - so with me not having my passport - makes me feel very trapped!

Have everything and anything crossed for our visa and will def be back on here with updates. This forum saves my sanity most days!


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi All,

Well – I FINALLY got some contact from UKBA regarding my visa!!! Was so nervous – they want me to provide the following:

_Copy of your sponsor’s British passport_
No problems – have that scanned already.

_In order to meet the financial requirements of the rules, you are also required to submit personal bank statements corresponding to the same period as the wage slips for your sponsor showing that the salary has been paid into an account in his name._
Hubby has copied off the internet his bank statements for the relevant period and will go into his bank tomorrow to have them officially stamped by bank to prove they are authentic copies of his account.

_Evidence of your sponsor’s accommodation that will be available to you._Hubby has copied and scanned the most recent mortgage statement which shows his name and address. May also have this stamped by the bank?

They limit you to 10 pages (unless you send it by express post/courier) so hoping the above will be sufficient. Hubby asked the bank to print it off – and they will only print off statements by the day – which makes it well over 10 pages!!!

Am SO nervous. Have everything and anything crossed that this is all they want and that we are finally on the way to getting an answer. Would appreciate if anyone could let me know that we are sending the correct documents? I just do not want to get this wrong. Just want to get the visa, so we can finally commence our married lives together!

So excited yet so nervous at the same time!!


Meagan


----------



## Aussie Dreamer (May 5, 2013)

Bailey Blitz said:


> It's amazing the process isn't it? When we applied the waiting time was not as long - it seemed to have doubled by February (and apparently due to a backlog of approx. 6,000 applications).
> 
> We have only been married since August 2012, so makes it extremely tough for our first year of marriage. My Husband is unable to travel to Oz for a holiday due to his work - so with me not having my passport - makes me feel very trapped!
> 
> Have everything and anything crossed for our visa and will def be back on here with updates. This forum saves my sanity most days!


Wishing you all the luck in China: I am not able to advise you as we had Atorneys processing my hubby's Work Visa, our original Temporary Visas & then our Green Cards into the USA from OZ. Hubby's employer will once again sponsor us into the UK & Atorneys to process our Visas. Australia to USA was 3 months to get Temporary Visas approved for our relocation to live in America......followed by 3 years for Green Card. That process took longer than planned due to Visa rule changes post September 11..

You need a Passpirt when it's time to travel to meet hubby; therefore, I'd obtain it now so when your approved; your ready to FLY OUT to be with your beloved Hubby ASAP :clap2:


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Aussie Dreamer 

UKBA have my passport!! They basically have all my personal information at the moment excluding my drivers licence!

Once they return it - HOPEFULLY it has my visa stamped in it so I am ready to go! I had flights tentatively booked, just need to change the dates (as was supposed to fly early June).

Just want to give them what they want so can have my visa and be with hubby


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Update and all and everything crossed!

I emailed my extra supporting documentation to UKBA today....which promptly bounced as the email was too large......so went into panic mode and printed everything off and raced up to the local Post Office and had them fax it ($30 for the priviledge) and got a sent report - which I promptly emailed to UKBA. I then not too long ago, got an email seaying they had received all my supporting documentation and my application was now being passed to the Entry Clearance Officer for review!

SO NERVOUS. Have all and everything crossed and thankful that they at least emailed me to tell me they got my documents 

Have been married 9 months today and seen my Hubby for only 1 month of that - so really want to get my visa and get to the UK!

M


----------



## Aussie Dreamer (May 5, 2013)

Thrilled 4U: Great news & 1 day closer to being reunited with your Hubby - hopefully soon!
Fingers Crossed that day is extremely soon 4U2 . What a roller-coaster ride U2 have been on.
Where do U2 plan to live? I've gone cold on the idea of relocating to live in UK after researching real estate prices for so little property & the weather. Although after living 13 years in USA the weather won't be as much of an issue as the horrible overvalued properties; my home is important to me and everything I like us outside our Buying budget. Sitting on the fence as where we go next? I'd just like to return to Central Coast and if possible repurchase my old home with 180 degree water views? I've had sellers remorse since selling it in 1998 & now it's become a rental - maybe the owners might be open to the idea of selling it mid - late 2014 and within our budget?
We purchased it for $150,K in 1997. I'm hoping they'd consider a $350,K price offer? It's currently rented out for $330:00 weekly. Otherwise Tweed Heads, Carrara, QLD. Although we'd prefer to live in NSW.


----------



## katiemaycashmore (May 22, 2013)

I've just read through this thread and although I have no productive information to give, I want to wish you all the luck in the world!


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

EXCITING TIMES!!! I got my confirmation email from UKBA on Tuesday 28th and got my passport and VISA ENTRY today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOOOO Excited!!!!!

PS - Aussie Dreamer - you may get a shock with pricing back in Oz. The Central Coast has actually boomed over the last 5-10 years as the Sydney spread continues and Sydney and surrounding suburbs so expensive. It's not the buyers market that it used to be. Sydney is also a very expensive city to live in. I found my time in the UK that groceries and other neccessities are much cheaper.

I don't think the Queensland market is as expensive and Brisbane is becoming the place to go for businesses and a lot of NSW people. They generally have a better standard of general living as well (from what my NSW friends that have moved North say).

I will be based in East Sussex - and cannot wait  

Thanks to all for their support and comments on here - it has really helped me keep my sanity during this time


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Yay!!

Did you end up changing your tickets?


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Yep - my original leaving date was 3rd June!!! Am looking at flying out now in July 

Such a relief - and hoping all those others waiting have the same good news as us soon too!!


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Wow, lucky you did. The 3rd is just around the corner!

Happy and safe travels for July


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

I know!!

Thank you - can't wait to be on that plane and out of here


----------



## Aussie Dreamer (May 5, 2013)

WOW. Great news - Congratulations! Good things come to those who patiently await 
Thx for your updates on OZ. I've also lived in Sydney adter selling our Central Coast house and it nearly sent us broke. We were thinking Tweed Heads might be OK and it's still on NSW for QLD isn't in as great shape anymore we heard?

We still haven't ruled out relocating to UK yet? Probably 2015-16? Real estate here in Winchester, VA still sucks 
I'd love to remain in touch with U and your new adventures. Email me and I'll fwd my Facebook info: [email protected]. Title it Aussie Lady in UK - so I know it's you 

Great to hear!


----------



## Aussie Dreamer (May 5, 2013)

lane:


Aussie Dreamer said:


> WOW. Great news - Congratulations! Good things come to those who patiently await
> Thx for your updates on OZ. I've also lived in Sydney adter selling our Central Coast house and it nearly sent us broke. We were thinking Tweed Heads might be OK and it's still on NSW for QLD isn't in as great shape anymore we heard?
> 
> We still haven't ruled out relocating to UK yet? Probably 2015-16? Real estate here in Winchester, VA still sucks
> ...


----------



## Aussie Dreamer (May 5, 2013)

*Brighton and Hove??*

Once your settled into East Sussex. If you find yourself on the beach or Pier and if your there overnight and go out at Brighton, - Brighton Beach; I'd appreciate your honest Aussie thoughts on this area as a suitable contender for us to consider if we relocate to UK as we've come to think Portsmouth, Hampton maybe too distant for hubby's daily commuting in and out to work? 1.hour & 45 minutes is 1/2 an hour longer than he commuted from Gosford @ 1.hour. & 15 minutes. That's a shame as I loved Portsmouth during my 2005 visit & it was only just into their new re-development stage


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Will do! Will be around that area and have travelled from Brighton to London (Victoria) by train - its about 50mins - so a lot better than the Central Coast run. Although saying that - guy next to me at work travels from Woy Woy every day and is here in just over an hour. They have improved the train service quite a bit for the Coasties!


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow - it seems like forever since I have been on this site! Just thought I would come by and leave an update.

I flew out of Sydney on 17 August 2013 and am now safely settled in the UK. I have my National Insurance Number, listed on NHS and now have a full time permanent job after temping for five months.

I miss my family and friends terribly but am glad I made the move. I work not far from home, so don't have the killer commute that I had in Sydney and the cost of living here is a lot easier than Sydney.

I hope that everyone else that has their visa is settling in well and best of luck to those that are still waiting for theirs - it is certainly worth the wait


----------



## Aussie Dreamer (May 5, 2013)

*Thrilled to hear from U Bailey Blitz*

Thanks Bailey Blitz for this update; glad to learn all us progressing well for you in UK.

Update on my progress; house is currently on the market here in VA, USA; I've also decided to return to Part-Time work; given that I've been enjoying retirement for past 3 years. Therefore felt it a good idea to update my Employment resume prior to relocating to Cardiff / Cardiff Bay, Wales, UK. As our plan is to work for ourselves Flipping Properties: Flats, Apartments & Condos which don't require any structural work. Allowing us a quicker, less complicated flip. Plus we are trying to also get a portfolio for rental close to Universities! As a qualified Decorator, Designer & Master a Home Stager I'll take care of the Decorating choices whilst hubby will be in control of the construction and together we'll buy through Auction and market these properties for Sale via Realtors! Our chosen location to live is Cardiff, Wales, UK. Given I've always been a huge IKEA fan; my hope and plan I'd to become employed Part-Time at the Cardiff IKEA Store 3 days per week (trying for Tuesday, Wednesday & Thursdays). That way my Staff Discount will help us financially as most properties will require new Kitchens, Bathrooms, Lighting, Flooring, Wardrobes and much more --- all plus furniture and windows and window treatments etc available through IKEA for our flips.

Once home is sold we plan to rent a Self-Contained Executive temporarily Condo rental through until our UK Visas are processed! We are obtaining a Ancestry Visa as my Grandmother was born in London and lived there through until She was aged 16 when she was sent to Australia via the Banardo Foundation. Hubby will the auto get his Visa via being married to me! His Work Sponsored our USA Visas through to Green Card.

So that's where we are currently situated. Positive signs with our House Sale - Sandy

So where are you located? Thrilled to hear your enjoying life in UK. How are you coping with their dull, dreary and rainy weather? Being conveniently located for travel I'm hoping will become our happy compromise? So how have you found the social network; have you connected with other Aussie Expats and are you finding building a new friendship base easy to establish? I look fwd to learning more and would welcome connecting with you via Facebook: Sandy Chamberlain, Winchester, VA, USA. And or via email: [email protected]

Cheers Bailey Blitz and thanks for the good news Update! Hope to chat more with you soon :rapture:


----------



## Bailey Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi

Sounds like you have it all worked out - hope that you get a sell on your US home soon. I've not been to Wales as yet. Hubby has friends up there - so maybe a visit in Summer!

Have you got your UK visa started yet? My family history is over 3 generations of Aussie - so I was firmly counted out of that.

We are in Brighton, East Sussex - so south east England and about 50 miles from London.

The weather actually has not been that bad - we had a very mild winter - but lots of storm damage up the west coast - and its really lovely and warm and bright at the moment - so I can't complain at all! Not many Aussies around at all - I am the only one at work and the only one I have come across out and about. London is more the place where Aussies head I think. Have had a visit from friends from home of late, so that was nice as do get a bit homesick. I kind of make friends off my Hubby's friends at the moment. A couple of friends at work, but nothing huge yet!

Best of luck with your visa and hope that it comes through soon for you and you get to sell the house as well


----------



## Aussie Dreamer (May 5, 2013)

B4 we apply for my Ancestory UK Visa; we are processing a official name change for me from Sandra to Sandy. Once that's finalized; then we can begin the process of applying for my Ancestory UK Visa and once I've got mine through; then we can apply for Tonys off mine! Maybe they can be processed together; that we have yet to research closer. Once we lodge our Visa application the process they said it won't take too long. So fingers crossed. Having a steady flow of prospective buyers traffic and 2 interest in our house - having it in their top 3 homes preferred.??

I fell in love with a property along one of the Oceanfront Roads in Brighton. Sadly I couldn't afford it; however, some lucky ****** could as it's now sold. After looking at and researching Portsmith and Brighton areas closer we discovered Cardiff & Cardiff Bay and have not moved away from here!

Looking more likely it'll be Cardiff area for us? 

To meet new people you might like to check to find if there's a Sunday Assembly within your area?
It's a non denomination / non religious / Church like group! It gets high on life instead of religion.
I know we will be? Currently Cardiff is about to establish a group:
The Sunday Assembly About » The Sunday Assembly

Thrilled all is working out for you both at last . Hope by this time in 2015 we also will be living in UK. Hope we can then connect in person! I'm on Facebook and email B4 then.


----------

